# Northstar in 93-97 altima/95+sentra



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

I seen a northstar motor in a 200SX a while back and I was wondering has anyone on here done it cause i was thinking about it.I have a 300hp northstar engine/tranny already from a 95 STS.The tranny is already fwd so i cant really see it being really hard.


----------



## jetsam (Feb 7, 2004)

Wouldn't it be substantially cheaper to buy a fiero?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

anything can really be done, just needs to take a lot of money and custom fabrication. If you really need to ask us, then you dont really have either.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

why would u put the northstar in your car? yes its a powerful motor, but its a PITA to work on, i personally think its better suited living in a sandrail :thumbup: but hey if you wanna try then more power to you


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

it was just a thought.I still got the motor/tranny and ive had a few offers already for $3k for both so i think i will sell and go turbo.The engine usually cost $3k alone used.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

mcf1000x2003 said:


> it was just a thought.I still got the motor/tranny and ive had a few offers already for $3k for both so i think i will sell and go turbo.The engine usually cost $3k alone used.


i can get a viper v-10 for 3k that doesn't mean i'm going to and put it in my Z althought that would be quite fun


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

i already got the motor from my old STS that i ended up selling thats why i was thinking about it.And the northstar is more lighter in weight than pretty much any v8 but i would not be able to do anything to it like turbo because of fitment issues.So i guess let the flaming begin for me beginning a forthless thread.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i can get a viper v-10 for 3k that doesn't mean i'm going to and put it in my Z althought that would be quite fun


That's cheap enough I'd buy one just to hang it from the ceiling in the garage.


----------



## qr25madness (May 1, 2005)

I saw a post on vwvortex a while back, about a mk2 golf (86-91?) with a northstar wrestled into the engine bay. I guess it was kinda cool...in a straight line. VR6 Mk2 golfs (or rabbits) already have massive understeer issues due to the weight of the engine. Imagine with a V8.
So... a V8 sentra or altima? not for me anyway. 
Maybe a twin turbo twin V8...mmhh...


----------



## JustaSolVTEC (Jan 9, 2006)

qr25madness said:


> I saw a post on vwvortex a while back, about a mk2 golf (86-91?) with a northstar wrestled into the engine bay. I guess it was kinda cool...in a straight line. VR6 Mk2 golfs (or rabbits) already have massive understeer issues due to the weight of the engine. Imagine with a V8.
> So... a V8 sentra or altima? not for me anyway.
> Maybe a twin turbo twin V8...mmhh...


that whole car was cut in half down the middle and extended 6" in width just to get the motor in there. either way, it's just not a logical decision simply because you'd save weight issues by building and turboing a stock motor. you'd also make more power.


----------

